# radiator drain



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Now that I have buggered up my radiator drain plug.
Looking forward..........Im assuming (now) that the nut must be loosened CCW then the other part turned cw to drain?
thanks as always


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

turn the "T" part ccw to drain. cw to close.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds cool , except that the "T" is turning and just spinning


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get a new drain since the T has been broken by overtorquing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I use a little neversez on the threads. First time I drained the radiator I could not loosen mine it was corroded. Replaced it with an AutoZone POS and found upon refilling the radiator the draincock was bad.... It worked fine before refilling.... Took the OEM one on the vise and opened it with vise grips wire brushed it well applied neverseze and it works swell now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What pontiac said. It's freewheeling and it's done. Take the old one off and replace it. (or just loosen the shaft with vice grips and tighten it back up if you want to bugger it even more!!!!)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CHANGE the petcock (proper name) and stop buggering things up....I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome because of you!:rofl: E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> CHANGE the petcock (proper name) and stop buggering things up....I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome because of you!:rofl: E


That is the wrong part, that part is just a ****.. And belongs in a collection, cool NOS stuff, and funny.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We're ALL getting carpal tunnel, and Topkats hands are getting so beat up he can barely work the bottle opener.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Topkat, How did you make out???? E:seeya:


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

havnt tried to remove it yet
going fishing and crabbing instead


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Topkat said:


> havnt tried to remove it yet
> going fishing and crabbing instead


Says TK, as he dumps a bucket of Blue claws from the steaming pot onto the picnic table...then brings out the tub of ice packed with various frosty cold beverabes.....


----------

